# 36 point buck



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Not every day a guy takes a 36 point buck


read the story here:

http://www.lancastereaglegazette.co...00310/Local-resident-takes-down-36-point-buck

















John Buehler, of Sugar Grove, was able to use a crossbow to get this 36-point, 270-pound buck while hunting in an area between Sugar Grove and Lancaster Thursday


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats a sweet deer!!!

...and the first line of that article may be the funniest thing Ive ever read, lol!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

HOLY SHEET!!!! That's an Ohio deer! When I saw Lancaster I was thinking I was reading an article from PA. Nice deer!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

> He said it was the first deer he ever hit, despite hunting on and off for 23 years.


Holy crap. I think 23 years is worth it!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Corn Fed bucks,nuthin beats em


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

JSykes3 said:


> Holy crap. I think 23 years is worth it!


I completely missed that line in the article. Saying, "its the first deer he ever hit" sounds like hes probably taken many shots. Maybe he needs to practice up a little, lol. Still an awesome buck!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow! That's all I can say!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Yea that is a buck of a lifetime

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats an awesome deer


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buck congrats on that one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres no way theres 36 points on that buck. hes a beauty for sure, but just not 36 points, real points anyhow..


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you can hang a ring on it then its a point. I can count 28 just looking at pick.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> theres no way theres 36 points on that buck. hes a beauty for sure, but just not 36 points, real points anyhow..


I can count 31 and I can't see the back of the rack on the deer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DaleM said:


> I can count 31 and I can't see the back of the rack on the deer.


I don't have that many fingers and toes so I had to stop at 20


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya Buddy. No matter how many we have to agree that is a buck of a life time for sure.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

heres another view for counting!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i stand corrected. that things a beast!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I use to live very close to that area in a gated community,Hideaway Hills. It was naturally closed to any type of hunting and those darn deer knew it.Seen some of the most Majestic bucks ever in my entire life there struting thier stuff.They were things of beauty and a lot of them had the most amazing racks.Wish I had the smarts to shoot some pics of them,but hey I did an American Eagle at least


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

All I can say is . . . . WOW! I have yet to get a deer.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW, that front pic dosnt do that buck justice. The side profile makes it look like an entirely different deer. Impressive!! I dont know what I would do if I saw something like that in the woods. At a minimum, I'd have to change my drawls!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

26 years and it's only the first one he's ever hit???? Either I'm incredibly lucky or the deer I have killed have all been colossally stupid. Awesome deer no doubt but this guy is proof that even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

that thing looks like a wild oak tree,and open mouth and insert foot ez, but the first pic did not look that great but second one wow,and i wish i was the blind tree rat that got the shoot on that old tree head,markfish


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck!...It's good to know there are some big boys still out there. This season has been slow for me. I've hunted 20+ years and haven't had a season start as slow as this one. Could be all the corn that is still standing.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

One laeft over from Zanesville ?,LOL. Grt deer.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya got to admit he's no quitter. He deserves a goodun if he tried that long.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

1st deer? I think I would quit after that one. Nothing else could make you happy like that one. He'll have to build a special wall in his house to support all that weight.


----------



## glassbass (Apr 19, 2011)

At the Gazette office, they said 34 pts but was checked by a wildlife official and was confirmed at 36. There were two more ring hangers. 36 pt for sure. If he'd (the shooter ) met his maker that day, they'd still be trying to get the smile off His face. fifty three years of hunting and I've never had the opportunity to take something like this. I have seen two that would top it but was driving on the highway both times.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I seen this post like a month ago on ohiohunting ???


<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------

